# lost sounds



## jps (Dec 28, 1999)

I suddenly have lost the sounds in my quicken program. I have checked sounds in the control panel. All of the available sounds seem to be enabled. Sounds were working yesterday, not today. Rebooted. That did not help.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Did you use Search in the forum for simular problems? Please do and if none of them help let us know what you tired and we will try to help. Dan-O


----------



## jps (Dec 28, 1999)

Yes I looked under quicken sounds but found nothing applicable. I went to control panel, sounds, checked if all of the quicken sounds were enabled. They were. I rebooted but nothing changed


----------



## jps (Dec 28, 1999)

I also tried opening the program from my floppy backup and my ZIP backup. Sounds were also missing. Is there somewhere in the program where sounds can be turned on/off?


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

I assume sound is working for Windows and other applications?

Here's a Quicken FAQ on sound problems: www.intuit.com/support/quicken/faqs/win/1400.html

Good luck. Dan-O


----------



## jps (Dec 28, 1999)

Sound is working for all other applications. The site you suggested did not address the problem. Said most sound problems were external to quicken, but if that were so I would have sound problems elsewhere. I dont


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

I gave the link as a good starting point.

Have you seen:

How do I disable all sounds in Quicken?
www.intuit.com/support/quicken/faqs/win/1348.html

Try reversing the process.

Good luck. Dan-O


----------



## Jest8 (Jun 29, 1999)

To turn on all sound effects:

1	Choose Edit menu > Options > Quicken Program.
2	Click the General tab.
3	Check the Turn on All Quicken Sounds setting.

Found this in the Quicken 99 Basic.

Hope it helps!

[This message has been edited by Jest8 (edited 03-24-2000).]


----------



## jps (Dec 28, 1999)

In Quicken 98 the sound control is not an option


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

It looks like you can assign the sounds to Quicken in the standard Sound control panel option.
http://www.intuit.com/support/quicken/faqs/win/1347.html

Maybe they all got set to off somehow.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech:
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## jps (Dec 28, 1999)

I discovered how: Open quicken>help>index>typein"sound">highlight turning off and on>>display> highlight turning off or changing Quicken sound effects> display>edit.options>register>miscellaneous>make sure that all items are checked>OK


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

It is exactly what is stated in the link I provided:

To disable all sounds in Quicken 6 and Quicken 98:

From the Edit menu, point to Options, and then click Register. 
Click the Miscellaneous tab. 
Click to clear the Beep When Recording and Memorizing check box.


----------

